# I graduated!



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I started going to school at night at the local vocational school in the fall of 2005 after 15 years of working in the trade. I realized I really needed to go and learn for real when a guy with 4 years experience was coaching me on how to wire a little 2-pole lighting contactor. Up to that point I had no idea how that little thing worked. That was when I decided I was going to take control of my career and become a qualified electrician. 

Well, to make a long story short, today I got my "temporary" certificate of completion from the school in electrical technology. It is their policy to only hold graduation once a year and that's not until August this year and that's when I'll receive the official certificate of completion. I am as happy as could be, seriously. This validates in writing from the State of New Jersey that I "know what the **** I'm doing!" Know what I mean?! :clap:

Here are the classes I completed over the course of 3 years at U.C.V.T.S., Scotch Plains, NJ:

National Electrical Code Book I & II, Conduit Bending, Alternating Current Principles, Electricity for H.V.A.C. Equipment, Basic Wiring, Basic Electric, Refrigeration & Air Conditioning I & II, Blue Print Reading, Heating II, Power Generation, Control Circuits I & II, Calculations I & II, Electrical Alarms and Electrical Estimating.

I am one happy dude today. I think I'll celebrate over the weekend by seeing Metallica on Saturday night and watching the Superbowl on Sunday. 

--Ron


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

Congrats!arty::clap:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Awesome!! And thanks!!!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

congradulations great job!:thumbup:


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Congratulations, now how the hell do I fix this:














.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

There's likely a red dot there (I'm running Safari).

what is the picture of?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Magnettica said:


> There's likely a red dot there (I'm running Safari).
> 
> what is the picture of?


It's a schematic.



.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

:clap:Good for you!:clap:


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I still don't see it.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Your chain is being yanked.

Congratulations!! Something to be quite proud of. 

Now, how much of a pay increase did you get?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I am one happy dude today. I think I'll celebrate over the weekend by seeing Metallica on Saturday night and watching the Superbowl on Sunday.
> 
> --Ron



Congratulations:thumbup:

BTW, the Jets aren't playing


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> Congratulations, now how the hell do I fix this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Magnettica said:


> There's likely a red dot there (I'm running Safari).
> 
> what is the picture of?





mickeyco said:


> It's a schematic.
> 
> 
> 
> .





Magnettica said:


> I still don't see it.




LMAO :laughing:

Bested by a squirrel handler.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Double-A said:


> Your chain is being yanked.
> 
> Congratulations!! Something to be quite proud of.
> 
> Now, how much of a pay increase did you get?


None.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Celtic said:


> Congratulations:thumbup:
> 
> BTW, the Jets aren't playing



Now that the Jets have hired the "Rexorcist" we'll be going to the Superbowl next year.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I started going to school at night at the local vocational school in the fall of 2005 after 15 years of working in the trade. I realized I really needed to go and learn for real when a guy with 4 years experience was coaching me on how to wire a little 2-pole lighting contactor. Up to that point I had no idea how that little thing worked. That was when I decided I was going to take control of my career and become a qualified electrician.
> 
> Well, to make a long story short, today I got my "temporary" certificate of completion from the school in electrical technology. It is their policy to only hold graduation once a year and that's not until August this year and that's when I'll receive the official certificate of completion. I am as happy as could be, seriously. This validates in writing from the State of New Jersey that I "know what the **** I'm doing!" Know what I mean?! :clap:
> 
> ...


Congratulations:thumbsup:

I know the pride I feel when I look at my Certified Contractor Licenses (I currently have 2 and am working on a 3rd), I know I know what I know, but it is nice having proven to the state, I know what I know.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

bwalley said:


> Congratulations:thumbsup:
> 
> I know the pride I feel when I look at my Certified Contractor Licenses (I currently have 2 and am working on a 3rd), I know I know what I know, but it is nice having proven to the state, I know what I know.


Unfortunately the certificate alone doesn't get you much in the state of New Jersey. But what it does do is give me leverage over someone else who may be applying for the same job. I'm not too worried about that though because my paperwork is in with the licensing committee waiting to be reviewed. Once I get that that'll be the real achievement.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

TWO WORDS FOR YOU









STRIP CLUB:clap::clap::clap::clap::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::drink::devil2:


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Congratulations........feel the POWER!


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice, but I have work early tomorrow morning. 

Saturday night is a whole other story though.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Nice, but I have work early tomorrow morning.
> 
> Saturday night is a whole other story though.


All of the good strippers are in town for the superbowl.

Life is good in Tampa Bay right now.:thumbsup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Florida has the best strip clubs in the USA Period:thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

bwalley said:


> All of the good strippers are in town for the superbowl.


Mags didn't a raise...so he'll be looking at this:










:w00t: WOO-HOO :w00t:
LOOKERS here I come!


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Nice, but I have work early tomorrow morning.
> 
> Saturday night is a whole other story though.


I think I just threw up in my pants a little...:w00t:


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

Celtic said:


> Mags didn't a raise...so he'll be looking at this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind my last post. I may never be able to get it up again now.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

Bad Celtic...No pie...


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> Florida has the best strip clubs in the USA Period:thumbsup:


Yes we do. :thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

As this thread, (like so many others), spirals downward, I would like to take a moment to say Congratulations Magnettica! Well done! It is not an easy task to go to night school and work full time. :thumbsup:

Carry on fellas!! :jester:


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Congratulation, Do you get to throw a circuit board up in the air during graduation ceremonies?


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah I wish. 

I like LOOKERS but that's a prime spot to have your car or truck stolen. Haven't been there in years. Now, Bourbon Street on 9 south in Sayerville's another story. Whoo-hoo.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

precisionbuild said:


> Bad Celtic...No pie...


:laughing:



Magnettica said:


> Yeah I wish.
> 
> I like LOOKERS but that's a prime spot to have your car or truck stolen. Haven't been there in years. Now, Bourbon Street on 9 south in Sayerville's another story. Whoo-hoo.


I won a turkey there one year:blink:
Seriously...it was around t-giving....I was out with the boys and left my seat to pee ~ when I came back, there was like a 20# Butterball on my seat :shutup:.
That thing sat in my freezer until about July....at which time I had a summer rental in Belmar...so the turkey went to the shore in the hopes someone would cook it up [There was like 40 ppl in on the house].
By the beginning of August, it was still frozen in the freezer....so we took it swimming in the Atlantic :laughing:


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Good job it takes some work, I took electrical class at the vocational school while I was in high school then graduate college with a B.S. in architecture. Took 5 years of my life to get it while working but it feels great to be done, make sure you reward yourself


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> Florida has the best strip clubs in the USA Period:thumbsup:


i don't know about that...Vegas comes to mind...and Texas has some fine establishments as well


----------



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

it feels good huh? congrats, and good job on all the hard work.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the congratulations. :scooter::donatello::clover::chef::euro::cool2: :red_indian::bangin:


----------



## Hidyusbeast (Dec 21, 2008)

congrats, you can never get enough knowledge!:thumbup:


----------



## SonoranShocker (Oct 28, 2008)

Mag, your my hero...:thumbup:


----------



## hpp2 (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrat's Magnettica :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> That was when I decided I was going to take control of my career and become a qualified electrician.
> 
> 
> --Ron


Congrats! arty:

The above is one of the best posts I have seen in a long time!



> Nice, but I have work early tomorrow morning.
> 
> Saturday night is a whole other story though.


Except that one! :w00t:


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Trust me, practice your moon walk and use it to exit the stage after going up to get your diploma.




.


----------

